# New Records for this board.



## ryan4osu (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm new to this board as of December.

I'm very excited to see that the record for number of people on the board at one time has been broken several times since then (Not that I had anything to do with it).  

To the MVP's of the board, how have you seen the board grow/mature over the years?


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi and a belated welcome to MrExcel!

I haven't been on this board as long as some members but certainly in the time I have been here, I have seen :

~ we passed 1 million posts in the Excel forum last year
~ I reckon we have had about 25,000 new members in the past year (absolute guess because about a year ago I recall there were about 60,000 members)
~ we have seen the introduction of DRAFT with a number of people using photos of themselves for their avatars - I believe it has added a personal touch to the participants
~ we have migrated to this new software platform (I think there was a different version before the previous version too!)
~ and all in all it is still the best website for Excel support!

Cheers, Andrew


----------



## barry houdini (Jan 18, 2008)

The "new board" with vBulletin software was introduced on 10th December 2007, or thereabouts. I presume that the previous high, for number of simultaneous users was reset to zero at that time which is why the record has been broken several times in the last few weeks.

If I recall correctly then on the old board the record was somewhere around 260....but I may be wrong, anyone got a more accurate figure.....?


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 18, 2008)

Previous record was *274*, set on *24 Jan 2005 11:47.*

However this was an artificial record because Suat was doing some testing of a new server or something and had asked everyone to try and log in simultaneously to stress-test it. I think prior to that test it was 120-140; but I could be wrong.

If memory serves, we used to run 50 to 80 users during USA business hours on most weekdays. I think the boost in numbers probably speaks to the demand that was not being met due to the old board's sluggish response time. With the new, snappy vBulletin, I think we get a lot more traffic. 

And we hit the 1,000,000 total articles mark back on May 16 of 2006.  We hit 1,000,000 questions in the main questions forum August 18, 2006.


----------



## Michael M (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Greg
I noticed your comment after your signature about code tags.
It is difficult, nay impossible, for me to comply with this, as my government Dept has our PC's locked down to such a degree that sometimes I wonder if it's worth coming to work.
I even had to get permission to get access to this site.
I appreciate what your are suggesting, but for some it can't be done.
Simply a comment from me, not a complaint.

Regards
Michael M


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Michael

I don't understand what you are saying about code tags?  Greg just means that if you insert code, you place an opening code tag before the code:

{code]

and then a closing code tag after the code:

{/code]

Replacing both { with their square bracket equivalents ie ]  (have to do it this way to show the tags).

So you end up writing:

My question is blah, blah and my existing code is:

{code]Sub MySub()
Msgbox "Hello"
End Sub{/code]

Are you saying you can't do this?


----------



## hatman (Jan 21, 2008)

Michael M said:


> Hi Greg
> I noticed your comment after your signature about code tags.
> It is difficult, nay impossible, for me to comply with this, as my government Dept has our PC's locked down to such a degree that sometimes I wonder if it's worth coming to work.
> I even had to get permission to get access to this site.
> ...



Michael: I work for an Aerospace manufacturer that mostly does work for the US Military, NASA and US Intelligence Agancies.  Used to dealing with the heavy layers of security, I have found that there are always ways to get things done without compromising security... more a matter of avoiding the trigger points.

I assume that your difficulty in using Code Tags comes about because they have put the Kaibosh on the graphical text editor.  NO PROBLEM.  The web based graphical text editor with all the cool tools is just a fancy front-end for what is basically a markup language.  Using a simple text interface, you can add any effects you want, if you know the Markup Language tags.  As Greg's sig points out, about the only one that's considered courtesy for those reading your posts is the use of Code Tags.  Just enclose any code with the following tags:



> [ code ]





> [ / code ]



(leave out the spaces, which I had to insert to prevent the interpretter from recognizing the tags in this example)


----------



## Michael M (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, there you go.
Another simple answer from a fantastic Forum.
Thanks Richard & Hatman, after reading Von Pookies sticky about inserting code tags and the like, I was of the belief that something had to be downloaded to do it.
This forum never ceases to amaze me.
Thanks again to all, and apologies to Greg for misunderstanding.

Regards
Michael M


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 21, 2008)

Michael M said:


> ...and apologies to Greg for misunderstanding...


 
No apology necessary.  Just glad we'll have one more member using code tags!


----------



## RichardS (Jan 22, 2008)

You put Michael up to this, didn't you Greg 

Unless you want to note the record number of hijacked threads 

(Will *hijacked* get picked up by Homerland Security bots?)


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 22, 2008)

RichardS said:


> (Will *hijacked* get picked up by Homerland Security bots?)


 
 !  That's a troubling thought  especially considering I seem to get *falsely* identified as the resident thread-rustler extraordinaire...

And I prefer the term "exploring affiliated themes", thank you.


----------



## daniels012 (Jan 22, 2008)

```
I don't use code tags
```
 

```
I don't like them
```
 

```
they are not helpful
```
 


```
Just kidding
```
 

Michael


----------



## hatman (Jan 22, 2008)

Greg Truby said:


> !  That's a troubling thought  especially considering I seem to get *falsely* identified as the resident thread-rustler extraordinaire...
> 
> And I prefer the term "exploring affiliated themes", thank you.





This from the man who is usually PROUD of his thread hijacking exploits?


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 22, 2008)

_[looking into DHS' surveillance cameras]_
Ahem, I have no idea who posted that message on that thread. I'm sure I must have been busy reading [my fellow-Missouri-resident] John Ashcroft's, most excellent book at the time that thread got 'jacked.


----------

